# re-post of Oddball



## flappinhappy (Mar 23, 2013)

I got this hen from the feed store and the tiny comb combined with the lack of tail feathers have me confused..hoping someone knows it's breed.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Oh.. On your first post, I mentioned that it looks like a blue Maran to me. Very pretty.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree it looks like a blue maran.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/CGK/Marans/BRKMarans.html
Here is a website with a list and photos of the different kinds of Marans. Your's most resembles "Misty" who is a Blue Maran, about halfway down the page.


----------

